# Ava won't stop peeing



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So our new sharpei/shep mix female turned 12 weeks old this Sunday. She's spayed.

I called the vet yesterday because she drinks insane amounts of water and pees like 30-50 times a day (thats not a joke folks). Her pee is clear.

I can't get her in till next Monday but he asked me to bring in a urine sample. He ran it, and he said its very very very low gravity, that she's not condensing her urine! No bladder or kidney infection, no bacteria, no crystals, no white or red blood cells. He said its almost water.

He mentioned diabetes insipidous, which I know nothing about. He also suggested I try giving her some gatoraide in case her "salts" are low.

Has anyone dealt with anything like this? Help. We will run another urine test on Monday, but at $45 a pop I wanna make them worth it! lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. No suggestions but she sure is cute! I hope you can get it figured out.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Does she enjoy playing in her water and ends up drinking a lot of it, or is she seemingly thirsty all the time?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Ranger1 said:


> Does she enjoy playing in her water and ends up drinking a lot of it, or is she seemingly thirsty all the time?


I was wondering the same thing. I saw a video about a cat that did this. She actually just needed some behavior modification. Of course, diabetes can cause great increases in thirst, so you'd want to rule that out first.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Diabetes inspidous is also known as "water diabetes" and is not the same as "sugar diabetes". So she wouldn't need insulin or blood glucose monitoring or anything at least.

She does not play in her water at all. She is just crazy thirsty all the time and will actually dig at her bowl if its empty, lick the fridge for the condensation, etc etc if she runs out of water.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow!!! Maybe you need an automatic waterer for her! I hope things go OK. Let us know.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Well yesterday she was diagnosed tentatively with Diabetes Insipidus, we started medication last night and it appears that is the case. I woke up this morning to no lakes of urine, a water bowl still full, and a puppy with a nice moist nose.

I had been waking up to so much pee, dry bowl, and dehydrated pupper. 

The medication is SUPER expensive but I'm doing research trying to find coupons and stuff to get the price down. Its only a human drug so of course it costs more than veterinary medications would. ugh.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

[QUOTE="Dayna, post: 2061131, member: 8748"

The medication is SUPER expensive but I'm doing research trying to find coupons and stuff to get the price down. Its only a human drug so of course it costs more than veterinary medications would. ugh.[/QUOTE]

I don't know if it's possible in this case, but some helpful doctors are willing to write a prescription for double the dose & have you break the pills in half. Usually the cost is the same or nearly the same no matter what size dose pills are, so you essentially pay half price. It doesn't work for timed-release medications though...

I'm glad the pup is feeling better & you're getting a break from mopping!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's already getting half of a tiny pill. The pill is 0.1mg and she gets half that. The 0.2mg pills are roughly the same size, I can't imagine breaking them up into 4ths! lol

I'm looking into a nasal spray that is given via injection.


----------

